# dog smell in yard



## Catch&Keep (Mar 11, 2002)

Anyone have any remidies to get rid of dog poop and urine smell in your yard? Sometimes after picking it up I put down lime, that seems to help. Any other ideas that work? Also does anyone use those underground buckets to put dog poop in. then you add a solution to decompose. Any luck with them? Would it be practical for two dogs that go quite a bit. I pick up every other day.
thanks


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I just buy the newspaper bags in bulk and clean up after my dog everytime he goes and then I put the seperate bags in a garbage bag and get rid of it on trash day. It works pretty good and there's no smell in my yard and I have a small yard and two dogs.


----------



## Barry (Sep 19, 2001)

Just hose the spot down with water. After picking up the poop, water spray pressure will break down what remains. It will also reduce the concentration of salt in the urine which causes the brown spots on the lawn.


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Well Believe it or not TIDE laundry detergent sprinkled in the yard will do two things.

One it helps to rid the yard of the odor. 
Two it will also get rid of the brown spots from the urine and allows the grass to green up.


I do not know why nor do I understand this it is something I read years ago and it workes.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Never heard about the TIDE thing. Do you work for TIDE?  
I wonder if Surf works or other ones. I will have to try that idea.

I got the Doggy Dooley (in ground pet waste disposal) this spring. It works great for me. Although I haven't added the mix lately  

They make different sizes for the number of dogs and their size. I have a smaller one that can be used up to two dogs. I have two beagles that are 20 pounders and I am sure their "piles" are a lot smaller than say a Lab or Great Dane


----------



## Robert W. McCoy Jr (Jan 18, 2002)

During the summer I cut back on there food.

They arent using as much calories during the summer to keep warm. Unless I run the I only feed them about 1/2 of what I do in the winter.

It really helps. Plus they stay trim.

In the winter I feed them pretty much all they can eat.


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

RABBIT WHACKER,

how dare you use that 4 letter word twords me.
WORK!!! WORK!!!! I DON'T WORK!!! LOL    

Well OK I do but not like most people I do not work outside the house, I take care of the kids and the home and run an internet business, and hunt and Fish all the time.

Geesh 

wow I was almost offended. LOL


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

So are you partial to Tide?  

If you don't consider taking care of the house, freezer, kids, and your wife to be work, your wife has you snowed. Big time


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

what i do is put the waste in a carbage can with a regular garbage bag. we all know how stinky that gets though. so i sprinkle cat litter over it. takes care of it. 
then i just hose down my dogs kennel every other day to keep it from getting stinky and to keep the bacteria down for the dog also. 

later, dave


----------



## JYDOG (Aug 9, 2002)

The tide will also keep away ticks. I used it when I lived in Ticsville. (west Texas)


----------



## predatordave (Feb 24, 2003)

could i use that tide in my dogs kennel. the floor is pea rock. it would be nice to have something besides just water to wash it down with. and if i could use it, would i just sprinkle it on or what would i do. 

thanks, dave


----------



## ytlabs (Jul 21, 2002)

Yes Just Sprinkl ei tover lightly the problem you will have to be careful of is that it does not leave a residue that the dogs may take a liking too, I can not tell you how many Pups and even Adult dogs I have spoke to their owner about them Eating Pea Gravel and then needing surgery and other items from this.

In all honesty I recomend going to the Local Lumber yard and asking if you can shovel out thier Quick Crete area for a few dollars. Most of them will let you haul five gallon buckets for a dollar or two and you could then do the whole kennel in the Quickcrete cement.


Same with Brown spots in the grass just sprinkle it lightly and water and leave it.

Good Luck


----------



## christytripp (Feb 19, 2005)

Use lime to eliminate fecal smell in your yard. It can usually be purchased at your HomeDepot or Lowe's. They will know what you are talking about when you tell them you need lime for your yard. As a breeder of American Staffordshires and Great Danes I know all too well of the dog smell. Also, to remove the urine smell, which is usually caused from males (they have strong pheromones in their urine), vinegar will act as a base and eliminate urine odors indoor or outdoor. Two parts water to one part vinegar. Good luck!


----------



## omega58 (Sep 3, 2003)

I use the treats and pills for urine for the brown spots and they work well. . . I buy the cheaper ones and they do just as well as the more expensive kind.


----------

